# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Old Concrete Patio that needs covering any ideas?

## colind321

I have an existing concrete patio that I would like to cover with something that will make it more presentable. 
The concrete has over the years had a few cracks appear in it but have not become larger in the last 3 - 5 years. 
Have attached a picture of a small section of the patio below. 
Can anyone give me some ideas or contacts that will make this tired area of our garden more presentable 
Help!!!!!!!! :Feedback:  
Colind321

----------


## Master Splinter

In approximate order of cost... 
Give it a damn good cleaning with a high pressure sprayer. (works wonders)
Paint it with paving paint.
Expose the aggregate (grind it) and seal (polished concrete is in these days).
Tile it.
Get it stencil sprayed (or whatever the process is called).
Put pavers over it.
Jackhammer up and replace. 
Personally I'd go for either cleaning, tiling or putting pavers over it.

----------


## Big Rick

How big is the area?  
Extending your deck would look good and give you a level open space. 
Polished concrete would look good too.

----------

